# Seltsames GT heute angekommen.



## GTdanni (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute. 

Ich habe ja vor 3 Wochen bei ebay was geschnappt. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ALURAHMEN-ALL...1QQihZ010QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Heute nun ist es angekommen. 
Ich bin ganz hin und her gerissen  

Hier mal ein paar Auffälligeiten die mir als erstes ins Auge gestoßen sind. 

-Es hat ne Rahmennummer  KA19F0565 eingeschlagen auf der linken unteren Seite der Innelagerschale. 
-Die Innenlagerschale ist nicht mittig eingeschweißt. 
-Das Unterohr trifft nicht mittig aufs Steuerohr. 
-Die GT Platte ist schief, scheint aber eine Originale zu sein. 
-Die Cantisockel sind schief und scheinen die selben zu sein wie am Zaskar.(Taiwan) 
-Sattelstützenmaß ist 27,2mm. 
-Es ist ein 28" Rahmen mit 58er Rahmenhöhe und 60er OR. 
-Es hat 135er Einbaumaß, hat 28" nicht immer 130mm wie beim RR?
-Es hat kein auswechselbares Schaltauge. 
-Es wiegt 2325g.

Hier mal nen paar Bilder. 






















Den Rest gibts im Fotoalbum. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/15255

Meine Frau hat übrigens zum 5. GT nichts mehr gesagt, soviel nur für die die nur 1oder 2 GT`s ihr Eigen nennen. 
Der Hund hat dran geschnüffelt (er ist Blind) und hat verächtlich geschnieft. 

Da es ein 28er ist wird dieses GT mein Reise/Schutzblech/Hundehängerzieh Fahrrad. 

Vorschläge werden gerne angenommen. Was sagt ihr zu dem Rahmen? 


Cu danni


----------



## salzbrezel (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Danni!

Das sieht aus wie ein GT Jetstream oder Windstream aus der Streamline-Serie aus 97/98! Waren damals Cruiser, Material CroMo, billigste Ausstattung.
Was allerdings seltsam ist, ist das Steuerrohr. Die beiden aus der Streamliner haben dort eine Verbreiterung zur Aufnamhe eines Steueratzes, deins hat das nicht. Außerdem haben sie keine Gepäckträgeraufnahme und das Unterrohr hat einen etwas stärkeren Knick weiter oben. Die Kettenstreben sind wohl auch etwas stärker nach unten gebogen und es hat einen Cantigegenhalter.

1996/97 gabs sowas auch schon, wobei bei denen das Oberrohr S-förmig gebogen ist.

Müsste also ein 28er-Rahmen sein. Was ist denn das für ein Loch im Oberrohr? Innenverlegte Züge  ??
Gruß...
Philip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (21. Dezember 2006)

hatte auch auf einben der alten cruiser getrippt.

dyno gabs ja auch in alu mein ich und wenn die platte drinist wirds ein gt sein... 

ist doch alles hübsch ! ss mit 28" LRS und schönem Riser/cruiser lenker... billig aber blingbling aufbauen - so würd ichs machen !


----------



## Deleted61137 (21. Dezember 2006)

> -Die Innenlagerschale ist nicht mittig eingeschweißt.
> -Das Unterohr trifft nicht mittig aufs Steuerohr.
> -Die GT Platte ist schief
> -Die Cantisockel sind schief





> Meine Frau hat übrigens zum 5. GT nichts mehr gesagt



Sicher das es ein GT ist !?? Scheint ja nicht grad besonders Wert auf verarbeitung gelegt zu haben !


----------



## GTdanni (21. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab schon mindestens 50 mal in den GT Katalogen gestöbert, allerdings hab ich nie nach den City Modellen geschaut. 

Und siehe da, es ist ein Jetstream.

Mal sehen ob jemand von der Rahmennummer etwas ableiten kann. 

Die schlechte Verarbeitung ist ja evtl. ein Grund das dieser Rahmen nie offiziel verkauft wurde und eben unter der Hand verramscht wurde. 

Cu Danni. 

P.S. Was soll ich für ne Gabel rein machen?


----------



## Kint (21. Dezember 2006)

rahmennummer nehm ich mal vorweg. 1 und 9 sind die zahlen die man halbwegs verwerten kann. passen allerdings nicht wirklich ins  bild...

99 ? 2001 ? 1991 mal gehversuche gemacht? restebstände geschweisst und verramscht ? keine ahnung was gt da getrieben hat....

gabel klar starr ... schöne cleane optik wäre für mich die wahl, sowenig wie möglic um den rahmen wirken zu lassen... 

projekt 2 oder was anderes mit geraden scheiden....(pepperoni oder pace oder fat gabel oder sowas...) steht dann schön im kontrast zu dem geschwungenen rahmen design...


edelanregung gefällig ? 


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3246688&postcount=6


----------



## GTdanni (21. Dezember 2006)

Das wäre wohl etwas zu edel. 

Das Problem ist ja das ich ne 28" Gabel mit Cantisockeln in Alu Natur bräuchte. 

Da hab ich grad bei ebay nicht eine gefunden. 

Der Aufbau sollte, wie du es schon sagtest, möglichst ohne Schnörkel auskommen. 

Na mal sehen was draus wird. 

Cu danni


----------



## versus (22. Dezember 2006)

also ich finde den rahmen echt interessant und bin höcht gespannt wie du den gestaltest !
auf grosse effekte würde auch ich verzichten. tue mich mit klaren tipps aber schon auch schwer.  
ne gabel aus einem crossrad müsste doch passen, oder ?
könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass das als ganz reduziertes speedbike sehr lässig kommt...

musste irgendwie gleich an das teil hier denken - da würdest du dir auch die suche nach canti-sockel ersparen (ganz so reduziert muss es auch nicht unbedingt sein  )


----------



## Nightfly.666 (22. Dezember 2006)

Ist das Rad mit Rücktritt?


----------



## versus (22. Dezember 2006)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Ist das Rad mit Rücktritt?



ja! konnte leider nicht erkennen was für eine nabe es ist, sah aber recht hochwertig aus.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (23. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaub das hab ich schonmal gesehen, oder warsn anderes mit Rücktritt. Wäre echt mal interessant, wo es vernünftige Rücktrittlaufräder gibt.
So kann man die cleane Optik und die Vorteile eines Freilaufs vereinen. 
Zudem hätte man was total cooles und alle wären neidisch -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (23. Dezember 2006)

Ich wollte evtl. Tatsächlich ne Rücktrittnabe einbauen. 
Allerdings noch mit 7 Gängen drin. 
Ich habe am jetzigen Schutzblechrad ne 7Gang Sachsnabe drin, die würd ich dann nehmen. 
Vorn versuche ich mal ne 2fach Kurbel 42/32 (hat einer ne Ahnung ob das mit Nabenschaltung funzt?) 

Cu danni


----------



## versus (23. Dezember 2006)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das hab ich schonmal gesehen, oder warsn anderes mit Rücktritt. Wäre echt mal interessant, wo es vernünftige Rücktrittlaufräder gibt.
> So kann man die cleane Optik und die Vorteile eines Freilaufs vereinen.
> Zudem hätte man was total cooles und alle wären neidisch -


  exakt !


----------



## versus (23. Dezember 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich wollte evtl. Tatsächlich ne Rücktrittnabe einbauen.
> Allerdings noch mit 7 Gängen drin.
> Ich habe am jetzigen Schutzblechrad ne 7Gang Sachsnabe drin, die würd ich dann nehmen.
> Vorn versuche ich mal ne 2fach Kurbel 42/32 (hat einer ne Ahnung ob das mit Nabenschaltung funzt?)
> ...



ich finds lässig ! mir fällt gerade kein grund ein, warum es nicht funktionieren sollte.


----------



## kingmoe (23. Dezember 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich wollte evtl. Tatsächlich ne Rücktrittnabe einbauen.
> Allerdings noch mit 7 Gängen drin.
> Ich habe am jetzigen Schutzblechrad ne 7Gang Sachsnabe drin, die würd ich dann nehmen.
> Vorn versuche ich mal ne 2fach Kurbel 42/32 (hat einer ne Ahnung ob das mit Nabenschaltung funzt?)
> ...



Wenn der Verstellbereich in den Ausfallenden groß genug ist um die Kette zu spannen, geht es. Die Kettenlinie solltest du dann über die Lagerlänge recht genau zwischen die beiden KB legen.


----------



## zaskar76 (23. Dezember 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Wenn der Verstellbereich in den Ausfallenden groß genug ist um die Kette zu spannen, geht es. Die Kettenlinie solltest du dann über die Lagerlänge recht genau zwischen die beiden KB legen.



Verstellbereich der Ausfallenden um die Kette zu spannen? Hallo? Bei 2 geschalteten Kettenblättern vorne braucht er hinten doch eh was "Spannendes" mit ner Kapazität von mindestens 10 Gliedern oder wie ist das gemeint?


----------



## versus (24. Dezember 2006)

moin henner ! ! !
klar, um einen kettenspanner wird er wohl kaum rum kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effendi Sahib (24. Dezember 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Ich habe ja vor 3 Wochen bei ebay was geschnappt.
> 
> ...




 DES RÄTSELS LÖSUNG  

Das ist ein ultraseltenes ZASKAR SE - wobei das "SE" für  "Surfer Edition"  steht ..


----------



## DieÖligeKette (24. Dezember 2006)

ich finds schick und bin gespannt wie es aufgebaut aussieht!


----------



## GTdanni (24. Dezember 2006)

Frohe Weihnacht der GT Gemeinde. 

Klar das ich nen Kettenspanner brauche, wollte da erstmal nen Schaltwerk nehmen. 

Den LRS nehm ich erstmal vom alten Schutzblechrad, ist zwar nen billiger aber er rollt erstmal. 

Wenn ich ne Gabel für das Ding finde könnte ich es schon aufbauen. 

Also sucht mal alle nach ner Alugabel in 1 1/8" mit Cantisockeln. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Effendi Sahib (25. Dezember 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnacht der GT Gemeinde.
> 
> Klar das ich nen Kettenspanner brauche, wollte da erstmal nen Schaltwerk nehmen.
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es mit einer Gabel in BMX-Optik?

Z.B. dies Red Line oder GT/Dyno?






Bike gehört Staabi, möchte micht nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken...


----------



## bofh (25. Dezember 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Klar das ich nen Kettenspanner brauche, wollte da erstmal nen Schaltwerk nehmen.


ICH würde versuchen, ohne Schaltung auszukommen. Die Ausfallenden sehen so aus, als kämst Du mit ein bißchen Glück ohne Kettenspanner hin.   Das ist zwar ein wenig  früh für 2007, aber Dich kriegen wir auch noch singlespeedy. 


> Wenn ich ne Gabel für das Ding finde könnte ich es schon aufbauen.
> Also sucht mal alle nach ner Alugabel in 1 1/8" mit Cantisockeln.


Bitte:
https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s783133...nid=15458f790cbd367/shopdata/index.shopscript
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bike/Starrgabeln/Starrgabel-ATB-CrMo-28-Zoll::176.html
http://cgi.ebay.de/Kinesis-28-700C-...ryZ32507QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## kingmoe (25. Dezember 2006)

bofh schrieb:


> ICH würde versuchen, ohne Schaltung auszukommen. Die Ausfallenden sehen so aus, als kämst Du mit ein bißchen Glück ohne Kettenspanner hin.   Das ist zwar ein wenig  früh für 2007, aber Dich kriegen wir auch noch singlespeedy.



Und ein halbes Kettenglied kann auch noch helfen!


----------



## GTdanni (25. Dezember 2006)

Also irgend ne Schaltung kommt schon dran. 

SSP hab ich schon (natürlich nen GT) und außerdem bau ich grad noch nen Diamant Bahnrad auf. 

Wenn ich nur die Nabenschaltung nutze sieht ja das Schaltauge deplatziert aus und so dachte ich eben an 2 Blätter vorn und RR Schaltwerk hinten. 

Als Gabel suchte ich eigentlich ne Alu Natur in 1 1/8 für schmales Geld. 
Der Rahmen hat ja nur 59 gekostet, da sollte nicht die selbe Summe für ne Gabel dazukommen. 
Ich werde dann im Neuen Jahr meine beiden Händler abfahren und dort mal in der Wühlkiste suchen. 

Cu Danni 

Hier noch ein Bild vom SSP, zum Hänger ziehen wäre das allerdings nichts.


----------



## kingmoe (25. Dezember 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:


> ...Der Rahmen hat ja nur 59 gekostet, da sollte nicht die selbe Summe für ne Gabel dazukommen. ...




Es gibt auch Leute, die würden sagen, der Rahmen war so günstig, dann habe ich ja noch Geld für eine exklusive Gabel über  

P.S. Es gibt die Kona P2 auch als 28" Gabel.


----------



## zaskar76 (26. Dezember 2006)

Und wenn man es wie Moe sieht kann man mal imTourforum gucken...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3295950#post3295950


----------



## GTdanni (26. Dezember 2006)

Wenn der Händler nix hat werde ich so eine nehmen. 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ALU-Aero-Rennrad...2QQihZ015QQcategoryZ77602QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Es soll ja schlicht werden. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

